# Remplacement carte mère iMac 27"



## mettosjester (4 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Heureux possesseur d'un imac core i7 je souhaitais en remplacer le HDD par un SSD. La manipulation à été réussie (au passage pour la "sonde" additionnelle si vous ne disposez pas d'un adaptateur pour votre nouveau HDD il suffit de connecter les deux fils entre eux et tout marche nickel) mais au moment du remontage distrait par ce $%$#$ de téléphone la dalle de l'écran à glissée embarquant avec lui un morceau de la carte mère :-(

Me voici donc avec la carte mère à remplacer (car irréparable je pense) et là grosse question, n'étant pas il me semble une pièce standard que l'on peut commander n'importe où comment trouver une pièce de rechange ?

Merci beaucoup pour toute aide que vous pourriez apporter,


----------



## tsss (4 Février 2010)

Ouep bha, là c'est les boules, je ne pense pas que tu trouvera une carte mère d'imac 27" sur les marchés parallèle (ebay, ifixit, ), composants trop récent.
Le seul moyen, à mon avis, c'est d'aller dans un centre de réparation agrée apple  et ça risque de couter bonbon !!!


----------



## mettosjester (4 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide... ben au pire si y a que ça je me ferrais une raison mais comment trouver ces "réparateurs agrées" ?


----------



## pierrot2k (4 Février 2010)

C'est quel format la carte mère / marque ?
FlexATX (229×191 mm)    
MicroATX/Embedded ATX (244×244 mm)     
Mini ATX (284x208mm)     
Standard ATX (305×244 mm)     
Extended ATX (EATX) (305×330 mm)     
Workstation ATX (WATX) (356×425 mm)


Après c est surement une adapté au laptop car la carte vidéo est très spéciale...


----------



## tsss (4 Février 2010)

mettosjester a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide... ben au pire si y a que ça je me ferrais une raison mais comment trouver ces "réparateurs agrées" ?



là > http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator/


----------



## pierrot2k (4 Février 2010)

C'est quand même pas évident à tout démonter ...
http://www.kodawarisan.com/k2009_03/archives/2009/10/kodawarisanaeaa.html


----------



## mettosjester (4 Février 2010)

Non pour le démontage c'est bon... mais bon encore faut-il la pièce :s
Pour le format ben il existe plusieurs modèles pour l'iMac core i7 ?


----------



## Rico0o (4 Février 2010)

Arg merdum désolé, pour toi 

Tu as ce site, où il y a pas mal de pièces : http://www.welovemacs.com

Il n'ont pas l'air d'avoir encore de carte mère pour 27", mais je pense que tu peux les contacter pour savoir s'ils vont en recevoir.


----------



## mettosjester (5 Février 2010)

Non pas encore cette pièce en stock apparemment... d'ailleurs je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de les contacter ! En fait je suis allé sur le site d'apple pour trouver un tech center proche et évidement la page de recherche bug :-(

Impossible de trouver une technicien apple proche pour me renseigner pour le moment donc... la loose lol


----------



## didgar (5 Février 2010)

Salut !



mettosjester a dit:


> Non pas encore cette pièce en stock apparemment... d'ailleurs je n'ai pas trouvé de moyen de les contacter !



sales@welovemacs.com vu ici -> http://www.welovemacs.com/apim272incoi21.html

A+

Didier


----------



## mettosjester (5 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup pour ton lien... je viens de les contacter en suivant, je verrais pour la réponse et vous tiendrais au courant bien sur ;-)

Aucune idée du coup de la pièce mais je vais essayer de voir un peu toutes les pistes possibles car en passant par apple mon porte monnaie risque de se faire peur lol


----------



## didgar (5 Février 2010)

Re !



mettosjester a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour ton lien...



Y'a pas de quoi 



mettosjester a dit:


> Aucune idée du coup de la pièce mais je vais essayer de voir un peu toutes les pistes possibles car en passant par apple mon porte monnaie risque de se faire peur lol



Du coup ou du coût ?  Blague à part ça doit coûter un bras ...

A+

Didier


----------



## mettosjester (5 Février 2010)

Clairement vu qu'une "simple" carte mère core i7 pour PC coûte déjà plus de 100... un modèle spécifique iMac 

Bon mais c'est pas grave, c'est juste que je sens qu'il va rester un petit moment en rade le temps que cette pièce soit disponible ailleurs qu'en passant par apple :-(


----------



## Rico0o (5 Février 2010)

Tu aurais une photo des dégâts, ils sont si important que ça ?
C'est la plaque de circuit imprimé qui a cassée ? des composants se sont dessoudés ?


----------



## mettosjester (5 Février 2010)

Justement je m'y suis attelé tout à l'heure et après inspection minutieuse, seul une micro-coupure m'apparaîssait réellement critique. Un point de soudure et des litres de sueur plus tard je remonte le tout et.... je vous écris depuis mon iMac 

Bon après j'espère que ça va tenir à priori c'est bon ça fait 5h qu'il est allumé en continu pas de soucis.... 

Merci en tout cas pour vos retours nombreux et rapides ! Je reste cependant à l'affût pour changer la carte mère quand j'aurais le temps et surtout les moyens, ça me laisse le temps de prévoir du coup ;-)

Encore merci


----------



## Rico0o (5 Février 2010)

écoute si ça tient, et surtout que ça fonctionne c'est que tu as évité le pire : endommager la carte elle même.
il n'y a pas de raison que ça lâche si ta soudure est propre, donc évite une dépense inutile


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Février 2010)

Une photo ça e ferait plaisir  

à part : Moi c'est la carte mère de mon imac G5 qui est en rade (pross déssouder à cause de la chaleur); tout à l'heure je lui est mis un coup de décaper thermique, ça à l'air de tenir


----------

